# Firefox Addon Search Manpage FreeBSD



## CiotBSD (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi. Just FYI:

My Firefox's addon to search a man page into official FreeBSD manual page server approved!

- https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/freebsd-manpage/

Source code : https://framagit.org/sh-web/firefox-webextension/man-freebsd


----------



## Lamia (Apr 17, 2020)

Brilliant; you should include the wiki and handbook in the search resources. They contain invaluable information, more than the manual most times. The information in the manual can often be found in a FreeBSD box using ' KEYWORD help'.


----------



## CiotBSD (Apr 18, 2020)

I suppose the real wiki URL is: https://wiki.freebsd.org

But, it seems not possible. In fact, it exists another property named "alternate_urls". It's an array of string. Those strings are alternative URLs. But, it's only supported by Chrome, Edge, and not others browsers web (nor Firefox).








						chrome_settings_overrides - Mozilla | MDN
					

Use the chrome_settings_overrides key to override the browser's home page and add a new search engine.




					developer.mozilla.org
				




I can create another addon only to search directly on the wiki. yes? no?


----------

